
Show HN: I created Internet's most romantic site - IMRP
https://www.mostromanticsite.com
======
ryancodes
"If you're single [...]. Not for you."

Oof. I'd personally take out the "Not for you" bits; they're somewhat
redundant (title above it already says that).

------
IMRP
MostRomanticSite.com - I created a side project to build Internet's most
romantic website to prove to my wife that I am romantic. :-)

~~~
jaclaz
And curiously enough, two couples that have public internet presence already
submitted their photos and thoughts/love messages.

They were fast:

BBQboy and Spanky (Frank&Lisette):

[https://bbqboy.net/category/africa/](https://bbqboy.net/category/africa/)

thevagabondstories (Harry&Nikita)

[https://www.instagram.com/thevagabondstories/p/Bsrf1F8AAjh/](https://www.instagram.com/thevagabondstories/p/Bsrf1F8AAjh/)

~~~
milanspeaks
Good catch.

I have been part of digital outreach campaigns in my company where we bring
many micro-influencers on board before the launch.

So, I think maybe he also would have asked few hundred people to join by mass
mailing them.

------
hnnh44
What happens when the couple splits and wants their page taken down?

~~~
milanspeaks
Why so negative?

~~~
hnnh44
It's not negative, it's a genuine questions about something that _will_
happen. The number of relationships that are permanent is not 100%, therefore
the website _will_ run into this at some point.

If I had to guess, it would be much more than 50% of submissions. Who wants to
have a permanent page of their past relationship for all to see?

------
elbrian
...I don't get it.

